# Trailer steps, who has them?



## bikerider (Feb 14, 2020)

Who here has a step on the front of their trailer? I'm considering adding one because several of the lakes I fish are just gravel ramps with no dock. I'm thinking it may make it easier to winch my little 12ft boat on the trailer.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 15, 2020)

I seldom use a gravel ramp but did think about adding a step or cat walk. I have to wade thru a few inches of water anyway to even get to the trailer tongue. I figured I would just use rubber boots and wade a few more steps to the winch. I keep a heavy duty pair from the hardware store in the truck. You know like you would use for concrete work. I think I paid $25 for a pair of size 13's. 

But if gravel ramp & no dock means you have to drive your boat onto the trailer then I would be all over adding a step!


----------



## bikerider (Feb 16, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> I seldom use a gravel ramp but did think about adding a step or cat walk. I have to wade thru a few inches of water anyway to even get to the trailer tongue. I figured I would just use rubber boots and wade a few more steps to the winch. I keep a heavy duty pair from the hardware store in the truck. You know like you would use for concrete work. I think I paid $25 for a pair of size 13's.
> 
> But if gravel ramp & no dock means you have to drive your boat onto the trailer then I would be all over adding a step!



Thanks for the reply. You know, I've been thinking of buying a pair or boots as well. There's a ramp or two that I've been to that are very shallow and my truck's exhaust pipe ends up blowing bubbles in the water haha. The boots may be a better way to go. I know the exact type you are talking about, something cheap that keeps the water out that you can quickly put on to load the boat.


----------



## hipster dufus (Feb 18, 2020)

Been using rubber boots for years. In colder weather I just keep em on to fish. I also use em weed sacking, keeps the cut grass off my pants or legs. Walmart 25$.


----------



## bikerider (Feb 18, 2020)

hipster dufus said:


> Been using rubber boots for years. In colder weather I just keep em on to fish. I also use em weed sacking, keeps the cut grass off my pants or legs. Walmart 25$.



That's funny you mention that, I was just thinking what other uses a pair of water proof boots could have. :mrgreen: They would work well for pressure washing too.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 18, 2020)

Ones I have are Boss brand. They come up pretty high on the leg so good for wading out to winch the boat in.


----------



## bikerider (Feb 18, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> Ones I have are Boss brand. They come up pretty high on the leg so good for wading out to winch the boat in.
> 
> 
> Boss Work Boot.png



Do they come up to your knees?


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 18, 2020)

bikerider said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Ones I have are Boss brand. They come up pretty high on the leg so good for wading out to winch the boat in.
> ...



I would say about 3/4 the way up my lower leg or maybe a little more -- a few inches below the knee. For reference, I'm 6'-4".


----------



## bikerider (Feb 19, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> bikerider said:
> 
> 
> > LDUBS said:
> ...



Thanks :beer: I'm going to look for the highest boots I can find. You never know when a sneaky wave or two might go right over the top of them while you're not looking. :lol:


----------



## jethro (Mar 9, 2020)

My tall Muck boots are standard equipment here in the Northeast! Love them.


----------



## MrGiggles (Mar 10, 2020)

bikerider said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > I seldom use a gravel ramp but did think about adding a step or cat walk. I have to wade thru a few inches of water anyway to even get to the trailer tongue. I figured I would just use rubber boots and wade a few more steps to the winch. I keep a heavy duty pair from the hardware store in the truck. You know like you would use for concrete work. I think I paid $25 for a pair of size 13's.
> ...



A tongue extension may help on those shallower ramps.


----------



## bikerider (Mar 10, 2020)

MrGiggles said:


> bikerider said:
> 
> 
> > LDUBS said:
> ...



It definitely would. I may do it someday but for now the boots will have to work.


----------



## Snowshoe (May 3, 2020)

A pair of Walmart hip boots works great.


----------



## bikerider (May 4, 2020)

Snowshoe said:


> A pair of Walmart hip boots works great.


 Definitely. You could probably walk all the way around the trailer with them.


----------



## Snowshoe (May 23, 2020)

I can by some careful walking.


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 23, 2020)

I'm the guy in shorts walking in the water in Feb, Mar, Apr if the air temp is warm enough to take the boat out. 34 degree water is crazy cold even if the air temp is around 70. :shock: My uncle bolted a 4x4 along the main trailer tongue beam so he could walk on it to load/unload the boat without having to get his shoes wet. I keep saying I'm going to do something similar but once I put the boat in the water for the season, it always becomes an afterthought.


----------

